# Brought to you by the number 3 and the letter P



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

How many P traps do you count? a-one! a-TWO!! a-THREE!!! THREE P TRAPS!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Triple the protection...


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow imagine trying to snake that drain?! Crazy


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Middle one appears to effectively be a running trap.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

You gotta support tubular every three feet?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbDumber said:


> Middle one appears to effectively be a running trap.


Nah... It effectively gets around the drawer track though....:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

:blink: I count three types of pipe excluding copper


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That is like Sesame Street, "this is Count Muchmore, today's show is brought to you by the number 3!" "And this is Miss Piggy, our other sponsor is the letter P!"


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> How many P traps do you count? a-one! a-TWO!! a-THREE!!! THREE P TRAPS!!


 
I only see [1] P trap, alabeit installed by a DIY. The other [2] looking P traps, is a running trap. Where is a running trap used? Back to the house trap ... that is a running trap with 2 tees on the top for clean outs ... 
However as a main trap you must add a fresh air inlet. Anybody want to explain why!


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Chuckle. Thanks for that.


----------



## andy.t (Jul 18, 2013)

Why wouldnt you put a p trap in the trap arm draining in the fixture drain! So much wrong in so little footage!
Pull out the saw-z-all!!...or hammer


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW! I have seen it all now. Lol


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe they bill per traps installed.


----------

